# Custom repaint for Team-SC



## barret (Jun 26, 2008)

I am considering having my Team-SC custom painted. I have read that this can be a delicate procedure for a scandium frame. Is there anyone out THERE that has done this? Photos? Custom painter recommendations.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Spectrum Powder Coat,Colorado Springs*

they will let you know whats up.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Send it back to Merckx. They will repaint it for you and it will be cheaper than any third party painter.


----------

